# Why do we have to wait ?



## fflintlock (Aug 5, 2007)

I know most folks wait till there is a shoot or gathering of some big type in town to do stuff.
 But why do we have to wait to get togther and share our knowledge or have a good time in each other's company ?
 Yea, it's hot out, but who would like to get together and learn from one another and have a shoot ? 
 I say let's plan something here soon and have some fun.
What say ye ?
 Maybe someone can teach the rest of us to make strings, maybe some finner points on arrow smithing, or how to start you own self bow, or anything for that matter. Maybe just to get together and just shoot some and burn some meat on the grill and enjoy the fellowship. Maybe someone needs a little help in form or would like to know something else I have'nt mentioned. Or just some good natured practice.
 Anyone intrested ?
Jerald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 6, 2007)

Im in!

I can make strings if someone wants to learn. I was just thinking about this last night. I just went to a Knap-in on Satuday and was wishin they had more local small ones cause it sure was fun.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 6, 2007)

Say when and where then I can say yea or nay. I never need much of an excuse for a fun shoot, even if it ain't but two shooters, and I'm always ready for a grillin'.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 7, 2007)

Well then, want too shoot for next weekend ?
We can do it at my place if ya'll want, or where ever ?
I ain't got much of a range here though, couple bales of straw, bag target and a broadhead target.
I do have plenty of grills though


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 7, 2007)

I would like to learn how to make a flemish string too.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 8, 2007)

I could swing it on a Saturday. And I can bring my string jig and let you borrow it so you can make one, then when you get it made I can show you how to use it. Its really easy to make.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2007)

give me a date like AL said are we talking about the 11th or the 18th ? i can make the 18th but not the 11th. 

john


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah what ever we do we have to keep lewis(reviveourhomes) away from sharp objects .....LOL

john


----------



## Al33 (Aug 8, 2007)

Choctawlb and I will be in the mountains this weekend scouting for bears.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 8, 2007)

All right, ya'll tell me, the 18th or the 25th ?
Lewis ?      Al ?    Anyone else ?
I'm good with anyone of those dates. I can't do it this comming wekend
Lewis yes, please bring your jig  and, no bleeding allowed over here LOL 
Jerald


----------



## Al33 (Aug 8, 2007)

Either one should work for me Jerald.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 8, 2007)

Good !
I'll give ya'll my cell # for directions or whatever
678-300-9017
It's on 24 / 7 
What do we want to eat ?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant do it this Saturday but any after that one should be fine. 18th or 25th works for me. I say the 18th so John can come too.

Gerald unless we are Knapping I should keep the bleeding at a minimum! LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 8, 2007)

OK then, the 18th it is.
Anyone else want join in, your more then welcome too.
Jerald


----------



## deerstand (Aug 9, 2007)

*paulding*

who are all the paulding co. guys. ive made a couple self bows, cane arrows and knapped a few heads for my arrows. id like to meet some of you guys. i may already know you if you've been in the county a long time


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2007)

Jerald, PM the directions please. I'll bring something to put on the grill if it is going to be fired up, if not, I'll pack a lunch. Either way is fine by me.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2007)

jerald PM me directions also if you don't mind or e-mail them to kimcoo36@aol.com i'll also bring something for the grill if your gonna fire it up.

john


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah boy! Steaks and trad bows, what else can you ask for?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2007)

my wife and daughter wanted me to ask if the women folks we welcome at this shin-dig or if it was gonna be estrogen free?????? 

john


----------



## deerstand (Aug 9, 2007)

how about a smoked shoulder. i have all three bowyers bibles if anyone is interested, alot of good info.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 9, 2007)

Ooh, I have made a few glass bows but I might trade you out of one or three of those! LOL

A smoked shoulder is making my mouth water! Lets get a list of things to bring or should we just bring what we are gonna eat? Like someone could brng corn to grill and someone bring potatoes or something, so on and so forth.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2007)

good greif lewis someone mentions food and you don't answer my question......LOL.....really my wife and daughter want ot know(of course it don't mean they will come).

john


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 9, 2007)

If you want to bring the families along that is fine and welcomed, my wife has to have someone to talk to, LOL 
I'll post directions and more here in a bit.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry John, I was hungry! LOL 

That and I didnt want to answer for Gerald since we are invading his house, LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 9, 2007)

Directions from areas north of Rt.278, (Dallas area)
Take Rt. 61 south, towards Villa Rica, approx. 8 miles (light yellow house with dark green trim) 6928 Villa Rica Hwy. house is on the right, there will be a "flashing" yellow crossroad sign at the corner of the front yard. I'm about a 1 1/2 miles from the "ball field" then you'll pass a Veterinarian's office, then start looking for the "flashing" sign on the right. Green truck, black jeep and white Tebarco Mech. van parked out front.
 From Villa Rica areas, take Rt.61 north (DallasHwy). I am 1 mile north of New Georgia, (cross roads of 61 and Ridge Rd. ( 4 way stop sign and light). When you see the Texico Station and Bar B Que Resturant on the left, our place is just past the Church on the left. Light yellow house, with drak green trim. 6928 Villa Rica Hwy.
 We have an asphalt paved driveway, (actually 2 of them)you can just pull around back we have a circle stone drive back there, we'll park ya from there. I'll put a sign out front "Trad Shoot".
 I'll have my cell with me, so call if you get turned around,
678-300-9017, or you can call before you leave to clear any thing up I missed on, LOL!!
 Anyone that wants to attend, can and please bring your loved ones if you want to. I have my wife, 15 year old son, a cat and a dog, a wood or charcoal burnning grill and a big ole gas grill, so we got plenty of grill room and YES they will get fired up 
 I  have 4 bales of straw, 1 bale of hay, a bag target and a broadhead target, if ya want to bring something else to shoot at, please do, oh yea, I have a stuffed bunny I like to shoot at too. I guess you could say I'm working on a miniture 3 D course LOL!!!
 If there's going to be a bunch of folks comming, bring something to trade or something you've been wanting to sale if, you want.
 I'd like to make a whole day of it too, get to know you folks and shoot the breeze a little.
 Now as far as food goes, a covered dish and a pack of meat of some kind ? We could do like a buffet, a peice of this a peice of that, or we could do all the same thing, what do ya'll think ?
Jerald


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh yea, I would like to kinda get a count on who all's planning on comming over.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 9, 2007)

Im there for sure Gerald. We could all bring our own meat and then each bring a side dish or something like that. Just need to post what we are gonna bring so as not to double or triple up on something.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2007)

im there gerald i will bring some polish sausage or something like that so its easy to grill and coleslaw.

john


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, I guess just bring what ya got, I may make some hot wings, have my wife make a squash cassarole, (it's killer!!!)
Jerald


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Aug 9, 2007)

I KNOW ITS A WAYS FROM YOU FOLKS ON THE WEST SIDE OF ATL. BUT CHRISTIAN BOWHUNTERS OF GA. IS HAVING A SHOOT THE 25TH. I PERSONALLY STILL HAVE TO HAVE TRAINING WHEELS BUT THEY ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT OF TRADITIONAL SHOOTERS. USUALLY 8-10 ON AVERAGE. IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO OUT THERE AND BRING SOME NEW COMPETITION TO THEM BOYS. DIRECTIONS ARE ON THERE WEB SITE WWW.CBG.FAITHWEB.COM


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up !
Jeald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Gerald, did you say Squash Caserole??????? Thats my favorite! LOL


----------



## deerstand (Aug 10, 2007)

*im in*

im there, i could walk to your place.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2007)

hey gerald what time do you want us to start rolling in ? you know if lewis heres food he might camp out in your yard the night before........LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 10, 2007)

Heck, I guess any time after 9 or 10 oclock is fine by me.
Like I said earlier, I'd like to make a pretty good day of it. No set time to leave either, just when ever ya want. We can even watch some dvd's or vhs of trad hunts in the evening if anyone want's to.
 Lewis must be a chow hound  LOL!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Jerald, looks like you are putting together a great time. I am really looking forward to this. I can bring along a few Blob targets and if anyone wants to buy one to take home let me know. I don't think anyone out that way carries them.

Anyone think they might enjoy some cold watermelon? If there is any interests I will be sure to bring one or two.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2007)

Al bring a blob or 2 and who could refuse watermelon.

john


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 10, 2007)

Bring a Blob Al, I'd like to check one out, if you don't mind that is. I can't get one right now, but I will be able to later on.
Cold water melon, did someone say cold water melon, Heck Ya !!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 10, 2007)

This is gonna be a blast! You know I have never watched any trad hunting videos so that would be cool too.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, the only one I have is Primal Dreams and it's a good'un, I think any way. If anyone has any, bring'em along, ya just never know.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2007)

i will bring the one's i have, masters of the bare bow, and 2 of black widow's ......all are dvd's

john


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I have been wanting to see Masters of the barebow. I heard its really good.

Hopefully it wont be as hot by next wekend as it was today. 106 is just flat out unreasonable! LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2007)

geald do you have a vcr i just remebered i have bowhunting october whitetails 2 and Art Young a bowhunting legend

john


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I do, I'm still in the "stone age" LOL
I have both, I'd like to see October Whitetails. That's why I suggested watching some movies, if it's really hot out, or rainning. I'm trying to get my hands on an a/c for my shop this week too.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2007)

i only have october whitetails II i hope some one has #1 ive never seen it. the movie about art young is awesome

john


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a couple of old TK and Mike video's for giggles.

Trust me on this, I'm not the one that should be suggesting this, but does anyone want to get a little friendly competition shoot of some sorts going? Shoot, I don't mind gettin' shamed, I'm shameless. I will be bringing some flu-flu's, is there enough room for some aerial attempts?


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

Al, Bring the flu flu's, I think we may be able to shoot them, if the Pastor of the Church beside us does'nt come over and beat me up, we should be ok  LOL!!!
I'm pretty sure we have the room though, come to think of it, I have never shot a flu flu, I guess it's time though.
I thought we were going to have some kind of "freindly" competition. I don't mind get'n shamed either, I don't get to practice as much as I would like to. If I stick with the longbow, you fellers got a chance, but don't make me get out my ole Bear recurve heheheeeeeee.
 When we have blackpowder shoots, we have what we call a "blanket shoot". A hide or blanket is placed on the ground and everyone that want's to shoot puts a prize of some sort on the blanket,  (a dollar limit is set of course) and the best shooter get's his pick of the prizes, then the next best picks and so on down the line. That way everyone wins something and usually everyone comes away with a smile on their face. It's pretty fun actually, I've gotten some pretty decent stuff that way. 
 I think that should be considered in the future for shoots, instead of giving out "trophys", I would much rather have something I could actually use. It means a lot more when you win something you use. They can be home made or store bought, it really does'nt matter, just something relavent to what we do and it does'nt have to be expensive stuff either. Any way, just a thought for good times to come.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like a blast! I have shot flu flus but never at ariel targets. And I am up to being put to shame also! LOL


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2007)

WHAT, you have never shot flu-flu's???? I'll bring plenty so you can have fun too. We don't have to shoot aerials, the flu-flu's are fun to shoot at cans and plastic bottles laying on the ground, but the aerials ARE a hoot.

You spread that blanket Jerald and be thinking about the rules and I will bring something to put on it. Sounds like fun to me. And hey, I ain't skeered of no recurve.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

Rules, we don't need no stink'n rules 
Run what ya brung and the closest arrow to the center of the intended target gets the point, (pun intended hehehe).
If ya'll want to, we can do this. It ain't gotta be nuth'n fancy, arm gaurd, couple broadheads, couple arrows, a string, some feathers, nocks, feild points, old knife, old quiver, etc. what ever you want to throw down. It's mainly the fellowship that counts the most, this just adds a little spice to the day 
 Hey, this is starting to turn into something, we may have to do this more often. I'm have'n fun already and it ain't even the shoot day LOL~!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have enough room for some long range shots, say 50 yards? I'm thinking of a challenging effort of some sort yet where luck will be a BIG factor.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

50 YARDS ?
For me, that would deffenitly be all luck !! 
Yea, heck we can do 100 yards if ya want, 150 if we stand on hwy 61, yuk yuk yuk 
Yea Al, we have room for a 50 yard shot.
Wow, guess I need to go out to the shop and get my bow out for awhile, come to think of it, may need to make more arrows too  50 YARDS ?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> 50 YARDS ?
> For me, that would deffenitly be all luck !!
> 50 YARDS ?



 Oh ye of little faith.

BTW, I'm already having fun too.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen the milk jug shoot? I heard about it the other day but didn't get the details. As I recall, plastic one gallon milk jugs are filled with water and hung from a weighted beam of sorts. Shooters shoot the jugs as fast as they can and as often as they can to create more holes for the water to drain from. As the load lightens the weighted beam causes the jug to rise up. First jug reaching maximum height wins the contest.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah this is gonna turn out to be quite a hoot, the Annual New GA Trad festival! LOL

50 yards will be a S-T-R-E-T-C-H for me too, but it would add some spice into the competition. 

Man Jerald you gonna have the whole neighborhood wondering what the new guy is doing. Speaking of neighbors have you eaten at the BBQ restuarant right there beside you? A good buddy of mines parents own it and its some good stuff.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2007)

ok all this talk is starting to scare me....LOL... really im getting stoked for this coming saturday sounds like we're gonna have a blast. don't forget to bring trade fodder also.

john


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 11, 2007)

If anyone has any 100gr screw in broadhead adapters bring them and I will buy or trade for them.

I will bring some of the extry stuff I have laying around too. Man I am pumped, this is gonna be a blast!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

Lewis,
 We've ate in there a couple of times, they do have good food, I want to try the catfish next time.
"New Ga. Trad Festival" LOL, I like that.
The wife said bring along some women folk, she does'nt want to be the only woman here, LOL!!!


----------



## deerstand (Aug 11, 2007)

flintlock, looks like you have some bow staves or tee-pee poles hanging on the carport. maybe trusses for the garden?


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

It's the framing for my 18th century lean to and a tripod for cooking. Yes, I have another dark side to me LOL!!!
You should have stoped in and introduced yourself. I'm out putter'n around in the shop today tring to get it orginized a little.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> It's the framing for my 18th century lean to and a tripod for cooking. Yes, I have another dark side to me LOL!!!
> You should have stoped in and introduced yourself. I'm out putter'n around in the shop today tring to get it orginized a little.



I understand completely!!  Us out of time folks tend to keep all kinds of plunder around!   If it weren`t so far off, I`d try to make it. I do LOVE trade blankets!!  Hope ya`ll have a good turnout and shinin` times!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, I do beleive we will have one heck of a good time.
If your ever up this way, stop on in, the door is always open.
Jerald


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, I would love to come, but I am going to be chasing some pigs this weekend somewhere, just have not decided where yet!  Hope ya'll have a good time!  I have put a few targets up here at Muzzy, 3 full animals and the rest are pieces, but we have a full field range, 20-45yds and ya'll are welcome to come shoot here as well, just let me know in advance.  Good luck and ya'll have fun!  Just got done with my last bowfishing tournament so now I can start on some serious shooting for hunting season.   Mark


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark I was at Lamars a week or so ago and saw that you and some boys went hog huntin and head some good sucess. Looks like Mitch, Chad and Chris all made connections. Where did you guys hunt at?


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2007)

I booked them a hunt at Arrowhead Outfitters in Rhine, GA.  We had a great hunt and saw at least 100 hogs or more, that place is just loaded with hogs and it is not a high fence operation, all open ground and spot and stalk.  Holler if you want to go!  Mark


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark, good luck chase'n them pigs and stay safe.
As I told Nic. any time ya'll are in the neigborhood, drop in and say hi.
Jerald


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright boys and girls, we got a little cold front comming in here for Saturday. Whoooo hoooo !!!  
No 100 degree heat fer a change, IT'LL BE A COOL 92 INSTEAD


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> Thanks, I do beleive we will have one heck of a good time.
> If your ever up this way, stop on in, the door is always open.
> Jerald



Same here Jerald!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 13, 2007)

92 wow that will feel like a cold front after the weather we have had! LOL

Mark next time you guys go let me know I would LOVE to tag along!


----------



## markland (Aug 14, 2007)

Will do Lewis, but it will probably not be until the winter.  If you have some guys that want to go, I can set up a hunt for ya, just holler.  Ya'll have fun this weekend and try not to break nothing!  Mark


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds cool Mark. I will check with some guys, heck I will just see if some of these guys going to the get-together this weekend would like to go. PM me some cost details and I will see what I cant do. Thanks again Mark!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2007)

what kinda trade fodder is everyone gonna bring? im thinking im gonna bring some screw-in broadheads, feathers, maybe even my new to me robertson vison with pierce points i just got from apex. and anything else i can find....LOL

john


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2007)

oh yeah and something special for lewis.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2007)

For the blanket I'm bringing a bag of left wing turkey feathers, three large judo glue-ons, cat whiskers, and prolly some more stuff. I will be bringing several bows to shoot and show.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a few things, actually my wife says I have to much junk and I need to get rid of most of it. Hmmmm, I got to keep her away from my stuff, the trade blanket, the shoot'n blanket and ya'll, she'll have all my stuff gone LOL!!!
 Let's see, quiver, arm gaurd, maybe a knife, some nocks, maybe some feathers too, I have some laminated shafts. Well, I guess I need to start thinking about this and go out there and get a pile going !


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2007)

hey AL all your bows are wrong handed for me.....


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 14, 2007)

OH no, a lefty ? LOL!!
Hey John, I have a big ole peice of flint rock, should I put it away till Lewis leaves ?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gonna bring the followin

- Some Knapped Knives
- A Martin 4 fletch Fletcher with LW Clamp
- 6 Wensel Woodsman
- 4 125gr Ribteks
- A quiver I made
- Some turkey feathers
- A peice of a Beaver hide
- A woody taper tool
- Accusharp sharpener
- Broadhead Knives

Thats all I can think of but I know theres more. Im just gonna bring everything I have ! LOL


----------



## Al33 (Aug 15, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> hey AL all your bows are wrong handed for me.....



Not so Mr John, I have a few correct handed bows I keep on hand for others to shoot.

Will there be any young kids at this big kids event? I have a few kids arrows I have made up from arrows I have either broken or that are too short for me. Some of them or flu-flu's. I also have some kids bows I can bring if they are needed.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 15, 2007)

*hey Al,,,,*

you could bring your trailer. It makes a GREAT TARGET.
--Alan in Ga
just saw this post,,great idea!


----------



## deerstand (Aug 15, 2007)

guys how exactly does this trade blanket work? just bring some stuff we've made or collected over the years?
 AL33 i have an 11 year old son that may tag along for awile. i just live a mile or so down the road so i can send him packin if he becomes a headache.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats what I am thinking is everybody brings what they want to trade and I guess everybody peruses thru everyones stuff to find something you need and then try to come up with a fair trade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2007)

ANY AND EVERYTHING can be thrown on a trade blanket!!!From roadkill, to scalps!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL, thats right!



.....you got some scalps to trade??? LOL


----------



## deerstand (Aug 15, 2007)

no , but i can make some road kill


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 15, 2007)

A "trade blanket" is stuff you would like to get rid of, either buy selling or trading it away. So, if you have something you want to get rid of, bring it. Maybe you can trade your stuff, for some stuff someone else has, that you want or need. 
 Now, Al and I were talking about having a "blanket shoot" as well, that is, if ya'll want to. This is were everyone who wants to get in on a particular shoot, puts something up as a prize. Then the best shot of that shoot gets first pick of all the prizes, then the next best shot picks a prize and so forth till all have picked. That way, no one goes away empty handed, everyone wins ! 
If your prize is still available when it's your pick and you see nothing you want, you can retreive your own prize, if you wish to do so. Dollar limits on prizes are set to keep everything about the same worthyness. Of course I have picked some things in the past that others thought were junk, but it was gold to me . Usally everyone understands and throws down what they beleive is a fair prize. It is a very fun way to do a shoot. It's something to think about.
 I have piled up on my work bench an assortment of trade goods, nocks, points, arrows, quivers, bracer, feathers, knives, a couple of broadheads, taper tool and some other misc. items. I am ready to git-r-done 
 I set up and built a "novelty" target this evening. I'm going to call it "The William Tell Shot". You may have an idea, but my evil mind has put a twist on it, heheheeeeeee.
I think this, along with Al's 50 yarder and a few others I'm thinking about, or anyone else for that matter, we'll have a pretty challanging and fun shoot. I made up some targets to put on the bales too.
 We're going to have a good day at it folks !
I'm going to make some hot wings and the wife is going to make a squash cassarole and we always have plenty of iced tea, coffee and water, maybe an adult beverage in the evening .
 Some might want to bring a lounge chair, if you have one, just to be sure, we have seating for 11 on the decks out back. I have 2 grills so we have plenty of grilling space.
 I'm ready for this !
Jerald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 15, 2007)

OOOoooooohhhhh YYyyyyyeaaaahh!!!

Let the grilling and shootin begin!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2007)

reviveourhomes said:


> OOOoooooohhhhh YYyyyyyeaaaahh!!!
> 
> Let the grilling and shootin begin!



What he said!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey whats the dollar limit to be set at for the blanket shoot?


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 16, 2007)

What ever ya'll want it to be. It does'nt have to be expensive, 10-15-20, what ever everyone wants. It's not really the prize that counts, it's the fun you have shooting against yourselves and one another, the plus is, everyone comes away a winner. It's just a little added bonus for the shoot. It can be something homemade, store bought or ? Related to archery or hunting I'd say.
Jerald


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 16, 2007)

geesh guys, i shore do wish i live closer to yall...sounds like a hoot!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 16, 2007)

Bam Bam....road trip?? LOL


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 16, 2007)

man i wish!!!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright Jerald what time you want us there tomorrow? I am pumped and dont want to get there too early! LOL

Hey also, everyone who is coming list what your bringing as a side dish so noone brings the same.

I am gonna bring some Macaroni Salad. And a couple two liter Cokes.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't forget a peice of meat as well.
I'm going to do some hot wings, about 12 pounds worth, that'll feed some, the wife's make'n a Squash cassarole.
 Ya'll can start pile'n in here when ever ya want. I'll be up tool'n around outside here by 8:00 am any way, I'll still have coffee go'n too 
I'm ready, are YOU ready ???????????????????????????


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude I have been ready since last weekend!! LOL

Oh and beleive me I am bringing a nice fat steak too! I will probably get there about 9:30 or so then. I already got all my stuff together.

Hey Jerald I have a pretty much full roll of b-500 for you to practice your strings with too. Its Flo-orange but it will work. LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2007)

i should be there between 10 and 11:00. im bringing polsih sasauge and some drinks. jerald becareful lewis maybe sleeping on your front porch.........LOL


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey John dont call tomorrow with some "I didnt get home till 2 in the morning and got no sleep excuse" like the AL Shoot! LOL

I mean who needs sleep anyways?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2007)

hey you better learn to respect your elders........LOL......nope buddy im a coming to the "dallas stock trad fest" and old hippie get together.....LOL....


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 17, 2007)

umm....yes sir! LOL

Hey bring all them bows you got...from the posts I have been seeing you gotta be up to like 64 of them now right? LOL


----------



## deerstand (Aug 17, 2007)

got 2 shoulders on the smoker no


----------



## deerstand (Aug 17, 2007)

now


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2007)

well i only own 2 bows and i have one that is on loan to me but im bringing all 3 see im a bow-junkie-a-holic with an obsession of alway looking for a better bow. the funny thing is my jeffery so far has been the one i shoot the best.


----------



## deerstand (Aug 17, 2007)

flint i see the bales are ready to go


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 17, 2007)

Yea, I've been try'n to get things set up for tomorrow, I do wish I had a few more bales though. I was supposed to stop by home depot and get a few more, but work'n in this heat here lately. all I wanted to do is just get home !
 I'm out this evening "mapping" out the shots for tomorrow. If anyone brings an extra target, they can think up a shot for it and we'll include it on the "map". I think I have some pretty decent shots lined up, we'll see come tomorrow.
 If I wake up in the morrning and Lewis is on the front porch, sleeping, I'm going to invite him in and make him cook breakfast LOL !!!!!
 I got some more stuff to do, see ya


----------



## deerstand (Aug 17, 2007)

lewis want to meet at the new ga mall for breakfast,


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL, New Ga. Mall...thats funny.

I cant man Saturday morning is family Breakfast at my house. Its the only day we all get to eat a big breakfast together.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jerald, thanks for all the effort you are putting into this! I am really looking forward to it and I expect I will be there around 10 or little before. My side dish is going to be watermelon. I will be bringing a steak for the grill, plenty of bows and arrows,  some Blobs, and other stuff for the blankets.

See you tomorrow folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2007)

Ya`ll need to take some pics for us. Especially a good shot of the trade blanket, with all the plunder and loot on it!!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Folks, I do not think there could be a better time had, any where in the world, then what we are about to have !!!
 Al, the only reason I put effort forth, is due to the grand folks that abound around Woody's board !!!! 
 You guys and gals, are the cream of the crop !
 I do enjoy a good time around "Brother's of the Bow". 
Looking forward to a visit from each and everyone of you, come on out and let's have a good time !!
Jerald


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 17, 2007)

Jerald,
Ya'll have a good one. I wish I could come up, but there is this work thing going on this weekend. We definantly want to see a bunch of pictures come first of the week. 
Ken
BTW- When you gonna get out to Yargo?


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 18, 2007)

Someone bring a camera, mine's lousy LOL!!
We will need to take a few group shots, for the scrap book.
Jerald


----------



## Al33 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have my camera but more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 18, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need to take some pics for us. Especially a good shot of the trade blanket, with all the plunder and loot on it!!



i second that...


----------

